# HP



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What's wrong with these jokers? Why can't they produce Vista drivers?

I've a HP LaserJet 1010 - surely one of the most popular home laser printers of recent years - and it refuses to install in Vista.

No Vista drivers. No Support.

That's the sort of service I expect from a no-name company, or Lexmark. :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> What's wrong with these jokers? Why can't they produce Vista drivers?
> 
> I've a HP LaserJet 1010 - surely one of the most popular home laser printers of recent years - and it refuses to install in Vista.
> 
> ...


All printers are shit full stop i can never get the fucking things to do what i want them to do,


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Drivers?!? Ahhhhhhhh...pple.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Ahhhhhhhh...pple.


Probably doesn't work on a Mac either, or will break when OS X arrives.

It isn't Microsoft's fault - just HP being lazy and not writing drivers.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> just HP being lazy and not writing drivers.


The HP site says the 1010 has been discontinued, perhaps that's why there are no new drivers for it?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> What's wrong with these jokers? Why can't they produce Vista drivers?
> 
> I've a HP LaserJet 1010 - surely one of the most popular home laser printers of recent years - and it refuses to install in Vista.
> 
> ...


Well most decent HP Printers either have specific drivers from HP such as the PhotoSmart range, or Vista has pre-installed drivers for most other HP printers such as the PSC All-In-One range.

Agree they were a little late with some drivers, but if your model is dis-continued, it's not that surprising that HP are not producing specifi drivers for it.

You may already have done this, but have you searched on-line for drivers?? I was looking for an obscure HD-DVD driver this week & found it on some Driver website (can't recall it's name).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with these jokers? Why can't they produce Vista drivers?
> ...


Just tell them to sort it. Vista's been out for months, and it wasn't discontinued back then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

HP is committed to providing the best experience for HP products in the Windows Vista operating environment.

Today, a solution for your product is not available in Microsoftâ€™s Windows Vista. Some drivers will be available as early as January 2007. HP expects to complete the certification process for applicable drivers by July 2007. Drivers will be posted as they are completed.

HP aspires to provide the most up-to-date information on HP drivers and software. Please check back soon for updates.

NOTE: If your printer currently uses either a PCL5, PCL6 or PostScript XP driver, you may download the current XP driver from HP to provide printing functionality. Windows Vista printing is very similar to Windows XP and most print drivers supported in XP environment for LaserJet printers may also work in the Windows Vista operating system

Thank me later,


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Read that already. Doesn't help does it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> Read that already. Doesn't help does it?


Does the XP driver not work?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No. Apparently it did in Beta releases, but not since one of the Release Candidates.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Buy a Vista qualified printer....

cheapskate....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Buy a Vista qualified printer....
> 
> cheapskate....


He didn't even buy that one, it was mine.

Well actually I bought it as a replacement for my identical printer as I couldnt get it to print. In desperation I bought another one, which Tim inherited as there was nothing wrong with the one I had. I'd turned it off.

I know.

I have another HP printer now its the size of a washing machine, it's HP 2600N colour laser printer.
It's cheaper to buy a new one than replace all 4 laser toner cartridges.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I have another HP printer now its the size of a washing machine, it's HP 2600N colour laser printer.
> It's cheaper to buy a new one than replace all 4 laser toner cartridges.


Exactly the same with the Lexmark C522N... 20ppm in colour 8) but I've seen new/nearly new ones on Ebay, excl 4 x toner for less than the cost of the toner :roll:

But at least it installed in Vista


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

HP eh? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> It's cheaper to buy a new one than replace all 4 laser toner cartridges.


That's quite common. My Samsung was the same. But, they ship with toner cartridges that are not full. So, cost per page is lower by replacing toner.

Paul


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

oh feck, was expecting a tasty sauce topic :?


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Try using a laserjet 4 printer driver or what ever is says on the manual that compatible with it. As most HP printers can emulate laserjet 4. Ok, you might not get all the fancy features but at least you be able to print.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Dig deep mate. A new Vista compatible printer is only about 1hrs fuel bill for your impending garage :lol:

Naughty HP.

My nearly new HP Pavillion Lappy (the one that replaced the dead Toshiba at Xmas where i nearly lost all my data, photos & videos etc. after the hard drive failed & caused possibly my biggest nightmare) actually blue-screened last weekend  & i found no way other than format/re-build to sort the problem out. That said the machine is now cleaner & faster as it only has stuff on it that i actually want, however still pretty shite for such a new machine.

Ps. This occured for no reason as no new apps/hardware have been installed for weeks. That said perhaps something horrible came across from a Vista update.


----------

